# KG Signs Deal (BIG)



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

> The Timberwolves are expected to announce as early as Wednesday that Garnett has signed a five-year contract extension that is thought to be worth more annually that his current deal, which averaged out to $21 million per year over six years.


Link


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

wow, more money then what he already makes. the wolves must have really thought he was gonna leave them if they didnt produce a winning season this year and offered him a butt load of money. Im willing to bet that the string of first round exits wont span this next 5 years.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

I dont understand why the would pay him more. Not saying he isnt worth it, but I heard talk earlier in the season on how they wanted to cut his contract down. They must not be worried about the Salary Cap.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Oh no, there goes our summer drama. I was looking foward to at least him testing Free Agency. Well perhaps his agent included some out clauses like Hill's, T-Mac's and Kobe's did.

-Petey


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

At least this will end those garbage rumors like, KG will be a Buck, or KG will be a Bobcat.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

> Oh no, there goes our summer drama. I was looking foward to at least him testing Free Agency. Well perhaps his agent included some out clauses like Hill's, T-Mac's and Kobe's did.


Haha im glad i dont have to go to every teams forums and see "KG is coming" post.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Son of a gun. I also was looking forward to the intrigue of next off-season. Maybe Kobe won't be in jail, and he'll test the market.

KG is getting MORE money than he already makes? How is that possible? I mean where are the T-Wolves going to get that money? 

So how much more money will KG be making than Tim Duncan and Shaq?

There is something to be said against paying franchise money to a guy who has proven he can't get you out of the first round by himself...let alone a championship. KG's a great player. But he's no Michael Jordan. He's more like Scottie Pippen. Sure Scottie was important for MJ getting his rings, but who do you pay the bank to? You pay it to MJ.

I can rationalize a guy like Duncan, or Shaq or even Iverson or Kidd who have taken their teams to the finals...but it's hard to really justify KG getting a contract like this...it seems counter-productive. I thought KG had figured out that he couldn't do this alone. Maybe save the franchise some bucks so they can bring in a big name star to play with KG. Like a kobe bryant. Or even being able to add some midlevel players like Q. Richardson or Manu Ginobilli. Or Jamal Crawford.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Laker Freak</b>!
> At leat this will end those garbage rumors like, KG will be a Buck, or KG will be a Bobcat.


so kg isnt going to be a bull now??


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Twolves are goin to win a championship or go broke trying. The 2nd being more likely after this deal...


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

Why don't he accept perhaps $5 millions less each season? Is the extra money that important to him?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MightyReds2020</b>!
> Is the extra money that important to him?


Yes, it clearly is.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> Twolves are goin to win a championship or go broke trying.


[strike]Twolves are goin to win a championship or[/strike] *go broke trying.*

I know which it is.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Grrrr... How does he think the franchise can stay competitive over time, with him sucking up 40% or more of the salary space? I think he's a terrific player, but he knows he's not terrific enough to carry the team to glory without a strong supporting cast. What is he thinking?


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

first, the t-wolves weren't really in a position of much leverage here. they knew that GARNETT KNEW that management could offer him a ridiculous contract in the neighbourhood of 7 yrs/215 million- in other words, WAY over the max. in fact, earlier this summer i heard an espn host claim that the timberwolves could offer kg a ridiculous 7 yr contract worth $*302* million. that's almost like getting maxed out three times over.

if the wolves decided to low ball him, there would've been the risk of insulting him, and may have ultimately led to his departure in '04. they knew they had to give him the big money.

in terms of saving some cap room, it's bollocks. the wolves would've been so far over the cap anyway that offering kg big(-ger) money did nothing to hamstring their FA efforts any further; they're already well over the cap for years, they would've only been saving themselves percentages on luxury tax payments even if they chose to cut his deal in half. minnesota used this summer to acquire all the free agents they thought they needed in order to retain KGs services. deciding to sign him on for 5 yrs/ 125 million (?) or 5 yrs/ 75 million (?) would've changed nothing in terms of the franchise's flexibility. 

the minnesota roster is relatively set for years and probably has been for several weeks. i don't think the size of garnett's extension really makes a material difference to change that fact.

peace

p.s. btw, i think the extension would be approx. 5 yrs/$189 mill if they gave him the max. that's almost $40 mill/season. wow.

year one: *29.4 *
year two: 29.4 * 1.125 = *33.075*
year three: 33.075 * 1.125 = *37.21*
year four: 37.21 * 1.125 = *41.86*
year five: 41.86* 1.125= *47.09*

*five year* total ~ *189 million*.

extrapolating from that, the sixth and seventh years would follow:

year six: 47.09 * 1.125 = *52.47*
year seven: 52.47 * 1.125 = *59.6* 

*189 million* + years 6 & 7 =~ *$301 million.*

although the above figures are mind-boggling, i suppose the espn host was correct. however, for whatever reason, cba 99 stipulates that players in garnett's position cannot receive extensions of more than five years. that would preclude him from the $52 and $60 million salaries he _could_ have potentially had waiting for him in the last two years of his next contract.

poor guy.


----------



## KG_And1 (Feb 19, 2003)

Well, the Timberwolves just held a press conference about 10 minutes ago. KG signed a 5-year $100 Million Contract.

He also added that he was excited about the season with the new acquisitions of Spree, Cassell, and Kandi.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KG_And1</b>!
> Well, the Timberwolves just held a press conference about 10 minutes ago. KG signed a 5-year $100 Million Contract.
> 
> He also added that he was excited about the season with the new acquisitions of Spree, Cassell, and Kandi.


Well what is he supposed to say? "F' them other guys, i'm the 30 million dollar a year man!" Hell by taking that much money he pretty much is saying that...


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

but these posts :no:

Iverson's good, but KG's team in the West got more wins than the 76ers. And I think the banged up Hornets are easier than the Lakers.

Portland went out in the first round each year in the mid-90's, but then they got WCF and almost the title. This streak for the Wolves will be history soon enough.

KG's title hopes
Close to Kidd, maybe (despending on Zo? His title hopes too)
Better than Pierce and Walker
Better than NY and that payroll
WAAAAAYYYY better than Elton Brand

Who thought in '99 that the Nets would rock in 3 years? Anything can happen.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

now an extension wont mess with kg's performence


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> now an extension wont mess with kg's performence


You hope...
But he won't be MVP next year


----------



## The lone wolf (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> But he won't be MVP next year


So what?
last season he should have got it over duncan - he didn't - so what?

This season all's fine as long as he gets out of the first round and hopefully further.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jokeaward</b>!
> 
> 
> but these posts :no:
> ...


Yeah but with Iverson you don't ask, "when is this guy going to get out of the first round" it's more like "when was the last time this guy failed to advance out of the first round?" and he's done it with completely new rosters every year for the past however many years. And he's at least been to the finals.

Same deal with Kidd.

And certainly the same deal with Shaq and Duncan.

Just saying, is KG worth being the highest paid player in the league? Does he bring that much to the table? When MJ was making the most money, it was no contest. He was far and away the best player.

Can anyone put this salary in the context of the other top salaries in the league--just to get a picture of what we're talking about? I assume this contract puts him above Shaq's money. But how much more?

I mean, I know without KG the T'wolves would be back to being a laughingstock. But is Minneapolis a big enough market to support going crazy with the salary cap? I just wonder if the wolves moves haven't been a tad shortsighted recently. The worry would be that if they don't win a championship, or don't get out of the first round again...then what? Down the road does this type of thing affect the ability of the franchise to stay in minnesota?

Can anyone break this down a little more?


----------



## The lone wolf (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah but with Iverson you don't ask, "when is this guy going to get out of the first round" it's more like "when was the last time this guy failed to advance out of the first round?" and he's done it with completely new rosters every year for the past however many years. And he's at least been to the finals.
> ...


I think too much is made up of this " not being able to get out of first round"
IMO, either you win the championship or u don't. that's it. It's because of the way the playoffs are conducted. (confrences :sour: ) 
Mathematically speaking the statement "the twolves were the 3rd best team last year" cannot be proven wrong. same is true with the statement "nets were the 9th best team last year".

Iverson is a great player. but just the fact that he has gone to the finals and garnett has not, does not make iverson a guy who can carry his team better than garnett can. same deal with kidd.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The lone wolf</b>!
> 
> 
> I think too much is made up of this " not being able to get out of first round"
> ...


Well okay then. Just look at players in the western conference then. Is KG worth more than Shaq? Shaq has 3 rings. Is he worth more than Duncan? Duncan has 2 rings. Is he even worth more than Kobe? Kobe has 3 rings as well.

And Dallas was better than Minny last year. And they've beaten them in the playoffs. So is Dirk worth more than KG?

I mean the arguement against that is that all of those guys have had better talent around them and that's why they win. But isn't it hypocritical to be making that arguement and then go out and command the biggest contract? Just because he can command that salary, doesn't mean he deserves it. When you make that kind of bank in the NBA you have to be the man for your team. And the place where you prove that is in the playoffs. That's where reps are made. And so far KG hasn't shown anything in the playoffs.

I can say that I've seen Kobe, Shaq, Duncan, Iverson, and Kidd win games by themselves in the playoffs--or in some cases series. I still haven't seen KG change a series by himself. And he's had 7 opportunities. That has to say something at this point.


KG should not be the highest paid player in the league. That honor should go to the best player in the league. And that's either Shaq or Duncan. Sorry. That's my take on the situation.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

KG isn't the highest paid player in the league. He signed a deal very similar to his last one, averaging out to be just more than $20 mil per year. This isn't much more than what Duncan is making these days. 

Yes, Garnett is overpaid. But don't sit there and tell me it was a mistake, or "shortsighted" to resign him. The alternative (losing him to another team) is much worse than having to shell out a few extra million bucks to keep one of the top 5 players in the league in Minnesota.


----------



## The lone wolf (Jul 23, 2003)

KG is much younger than shaq and shaq is more injury prone.. so from the point of long term productivity I would pay garnett more than shaq.

I agree that duncan should be the highest paid player in the L as of now.

The supporting cast that minny has not been able to provide garnett till now is not because of garnett's salary alone. garnett's deal was 6 years and 126 mil, compare that to duncan now at 7 years 122 mil. the average difference per year in their salaries is approx 3.5 mil. That difference does not even provide an MLE player. Their inability to get a good supporting cast is because of stupid trades like that of ray, steph , brandon's injury and cap, joe smith fiasco, no good draft picks etc.

That said I did not expect garnett to get 5 yr 100 mil. I was expecting something like 5 yr 90 mil. He has the talent, unmatched passion and now he has the cast he wanted. I feel it's definitely better to pay garnett 3 or 4 mil extra to keep him in minny that to let him go elsewhere and start rebuilding.


----------



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

I saw this on tv and said Damn! I thought he would at least wait to see if the new players will help.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jokeaward</b>!
> :
> 
> Who thought in '99 that the Nets would rock in 3 years? Anything can happen.


obviously slam magazine did


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

Oh well, there goes my fantasy of Tim Duncan and KG playing in the same frontcourt in SA. 

Hopefully, we'll see them pair up in the Olympics.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> KG isn't the highest paid player in the league. He signed a deal very similar to his last one, averaging out to be just more than $20 mil per year. This isn't much more than what Duncan is making these days.
> 
> Yes, Garnett is overpaid. But don't sit there and tell me it was a mistake, or "shortsighted" to resign him. The alternative (losing him to another team) is much worse than having to shell out a few extra million bucks to keep one of the top 5 players in the league in Minnesota.


You know I'm just pissed because I wanted to see Garnett either in a major market so he's on TV more, or team up with another superstar and get things done proper like. Cause I am pretty skeptical of KG's title chances.

I mean, who didn't want to see Duncan and KG together?

So does anyone have the numbers on this in comparison with the other top players? or know where one would find such information? You say he's not the highest paid player, so who is? I was under the impression that he was.


----------



## Miscellaneous J (Sep 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> You say he's not the highest paid player, so who is? I was under the impression that he was.


KG's the highest-paid right now, but when this extension kicks in, Shaq will be—maybe by a lot, if the Lakers cave and pay him what he thinks he deserves (over 100% of the cap in his last year, if they give him his max).

How much the 'Wolves pay KG doesn't change their cap situation, anyway, because even the minimum would have them in luxury land. They blew such a huge wad on Wally and the boys that they're stuck with this for years to come. They might as well pay KG whatever he wants—save the franchise at whatever cost—rather than let him run off to the Spurs or Rockets and start a ring collection.

I was really hoping KG, Iverson and Brand would all move on to fill the "missing piece" role on more well-rounded teams next summer—just to see them play with other guys on their own level, like Duncan, Webber, Dirk, etc.—but now they'll all probably be spinning in the mud for years to come.

Even with the new guys, Garnett's odds of getting out of the first round this year look pretty long, staring up from a likely five seed at the Lakers, Kings, Mavs and Spurs. It's too bad. In the right situation—like on any of those four teams—he could have a career like Bird and Robertson and Rodman put together. As is, he'll have the stats, but not the status.

At least his staying here in Minny means I'll see him on tv about a hundred times a year. (This last season was one for the ages—fifty-one wins from a one-man team, and about forty-five of those were all KG (Hudson didn't really come up until the playoffs).)


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottVdub</b>!
> wow, more money then what he already makes. the wolves must have really thought he was gonna leave them if they didnt produce a winning season this year and offered him a butt load of money. Im willing to bet that the string of first round exits wont span this next 5 years.


He's getting $28M this year, so that's not paying him more, not even close. Hee's getting much less. And KG's only getting a couple million a year more than Duncan, and he took a big pay cut compared to what he could've gotten from the Wolves. Though it doesn't really surprise me that you guys are still *****in about his salary, even though he could've got WAY more than he's getting now.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> You know I'm just pissed because I wanted to see Garnett either in a major market so he's on TV more, or team up with another superstar and get things done proper like. Cause I am pretty skeptical of KG's title chances.
> ...


Hehe...I was about to bash you for that exact reason in my original response, but hey - you're a solid, unbiased poster. The fact you'll admit this after the fact is simply more proof of this. 

It's absolutely ridiculous how badly the national media/fanbase wants KG out of Minny. LAST SUMMER every columnist in Chicago was acting as if Garnett's 04 Minnesota departure had already taken place. 

I am going to find it very refreshing not having to wade through half a dozen "the Wolves would be better off if they traded KG to my team" threads and/or articles every day for the next couple of years...



> So does anyone have the numbers on this in comparison with the other top players? or know where one would find such information? You say he's not the highest paid player, so who is? I was under the impression that he was.


Shaq is on tap for $28mil this season. According to the STrib, KG's new contract is something just above 5 years at 20 mil/year. Duncan is paid 18 mil/year over 6 years. 

Keep in mind, TD and Shaq's contracts are the max they could get. Garnett is getting paid about $10 mil less than he could be. 

Does everybody now realize just how unfounded the "KG is unhappy in/bolting Minnesota" rumors truly were?


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> I mean, who didn't want to see Duncan and KG together?


Me. Except for the Olympic or All-Star teams.

Oh yeah, OBVIOUSLY Slam magazine knew. I don't even know when Slam started, so I could only guess whether it existed then. I've never read it, so I wasn't reading it then. Now THAT's obvious.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

Shaq is lookin for 3 years 121 million


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It's being reported that KG's deal is 5 years 179 Million Dollars. 

I honestly think that is way too much and if they don't get out of the first round for the next two years, they will have no wiggle room to be able to sign anyone of value. 

With this deal for Garnett it is truly a make or break season for him. 


I mean his contract is on avg. 35.8 million per season. I am glad there is a CBA that stops other players from getting this much. He will have a payroll higher than the Jazz and Clippers. 

That's just crazy.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

USA today was reporting this, but the local media has already refuted it. The word in Minnesota is a 5-year deal worth slightly more than $100 mil. There does seem to be a lot of confusion about how much the contract is actually for, though.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> Shaq is lookin for 3 years 121 million


Shaq must be doing some hard drugs.


----------

